# oil additives, yes or no?



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

might be an easy ? but askin anyways. this is my 1st VW and with all my previous cars( DD 4 bangers to 4 v8 mustangs)I've used Restore. have never had any issues with it but I'm hearing that VWs are very particular. car is an 01 jetta vr6 approaching 100,000mi w all maintenance done so its more of a preventative thing. so, what are your opinions?


----------



## sommersprossen (Dec 15, 2012)

after some more searching I've found this has been covered before and the end result is always "don't use it cuz they don't need it, as long as you're using the proper oil" and that VW says not to use them. period. answer found, mods feel free to delete this thread. tyvm.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Any oil additive that you instructs you to shake it before pouring in will either be filtered out by the filter or settle in the bottom of the pan or in your oil passages. Which means they are just plain junk. You are better off using a good quality oil and filter and changing it as needed. I have used an oil treatment (to thicken) when motor had low oil pressure, but that is a short term fix and not a cure. Otherwise I wouldn't bother with any snake oil's.


----------



## J.M.D. (Jun 28, 2013)

In all of the cars I've had, I've never used oil additives, I've never seen a need for them. However I have a buddy who swears by Restore, and I will do an occasional seafoam through the vacuum line. But in the long run, VW along with almost every owner's manual recommend nothing but oil.:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

I never used but on my last oil change I used a can of LM Ceratec.
I wonder if Iam crapping out the engine?

1 bottle of Ceratec + Top Tec 4200 5w30 on the 2.0T FSI engine.

I heard nothing but good things on this oil additive, the engine feels great though.

Any thoughts? Iam happy with it but should I just change the oil and discard the Ceratec?


----------



## 8vn'4rbtft (Jul 30, 2013)

there are a few things I would recommend for your oil such as marvel mystery oil, sea foam is ok(some in the gas, some in the intake and some in the oil) just change it every 3k miles or 3 months and you won't get any sludge.


----------

